

Documentation as a Bug-Finding Tool - Serplat
http://madebyknight.com/documentation-bug-finding/

======
K2h
this is the process I try to use

1) fact finding - define project scope

1a) solidify goals and deliverables.

2) pseudo code or mockup

3) implementation and iterate, many jumps back to 1a

4) alpha test - iterate to 1a

5) beta test - iterate to 1a

5a) complete internal documentation

6) release

that whole complete internal documentation is the sanity check when you
compare it to the original goals, and then back to your pseudo code or mock
up.

The author is 100% correct on the importance of good documentation and more
than anything I think it forces you to put the time in to actually think about
what you have done and compare it to what you were trying to do instead of
blasting off into the next project.

